# Ready to help plow the MN storm today



## cabincruising (Jan 28, 2011)

The first snow flakes are starting to fall in what the weatherman describes as a potentially huge snowstorm. I am ready to put my 2011 Boss Power V to work. Looking for jobs in the East Metro area (Washington Country) in Minnesota.

[email protected]


----------

